# Lost AT Paddle on Ruby Horsethief on 5/8/10



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

BEER REWARD!! Lost AT paddle above the Blackrocks campsites on May 8, 2010 on the Ruby Horsethief section of the Colorado River. It is an AT 3 "Edge"...195cm / 15 degree offset (custom made). The entire paddle is black with yellow edges on the blades. The ID is worn off, but it does have stickers on it here and there. 

If found, please contact Patty LaBarge at (303) 246-2976 or [email protected].


----------

